# My old 66 gallon planted tank



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Had this tank in '06 
Recently found the old pictures..
Glossostigma elatinoides


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats a nice Glosso Carpet you use to have there.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

looks nice!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow thats a nice Glosso Carpet you use to have there.


Thanks! I missed that big tank before.. Sold the tank & lights with it.. Still have the eheim filter till now.. Floating stuff around the tank when i took the picture.. lol...
@mysticalnet Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That's some crazy floating glosso you got in the last pic . Can't wait to see the new tank grown in.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## MPred (Jan 18, 2011)

amazing, the carpet is A+!

you dont still have it??


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

That look really nice!!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Hope my glosso grows as beautifully as yours did!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

MPred said:


> amazing, the carpet is A+!
> 
> you dont still have it??


Don't have it anymore.. I'm growing glosso again right now.. Not much yet.. 
Next time i'll make another one in a smaller tank..

@Zashan Thanks..

@ Emily.. Your glosso will grow even better than the one i have...


----------

